# How to identify fake Nasty Juice



## Hooked

copied from: http://www.nastyjuice.com/fakeproduct/

Authentic product should have product verification code at the top





*POORLY MADE.*
Quality control is often absent in counterfeiting operations, you may be able to spot a counterfeit simply based on its crappy design or unpleasant taste.




*INSPECT THE PACKAGING*

*


*

*We Do Not Produce Green Ape and Cush Man In Packaging Box.
*
Nasty Juice take great care in packaging our products. Beware of flimsy packaging, packaging with substandard printing or running colors, or packages that appear to have been opened. In addition, take a moment to actually read the package to detect spelling or grammatical errors, emboss, Nasty stamp, missing design and Nasty Juice’s contact information.

*WE USING PRODUCT VERIFICATION CODE TO PREVENT FROM CLONE PRODUCT*

*NASTY ENGRAVE*
Pay attention to the products you buy and you’ll be better at spotting a counterfeit because you’ll have something to compare it to. If you’re purchasing from an unknown seller or a product that you don’t frequently buy, compare it to the same product at other stores*.*

*SLASH PRICE*
Don’t fall for the unreal bargain! Not all fakes sell at lower prices than the original juices, but it is for sure a sign of a fake product. Ask yourself how someone can sell, for example, $13.00 Nasty Juice for $6.00 – chances are it’s because it’s a fake.

if you’re unsure about our juice, compare it’s design to the ones in our website. All Nasty Juice products will have a lot of the same information and symbols printed of the packaging, so if one particular product doesn’t, it may be a fake.








*



*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Nasty Juice has a verification code, which one can scratch and then type in the numbers on this website for verification. 
http://www.nastyjuice.com/verifyme/




However, I have a bottle of Nasty Juice Fat Boy and the verification thingy is printed *as part of a peel-off label* and it can't be scratched. Highly suspicious! 

I've sent a message to Nasty Juice via "Contact Me" on their website. 

Here's the peel-off label:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Nasty Juice replied to me the very same day, asking me to send pictures, which I did. I've just read their reply and they said that from the pictures they can verify that it is fake and that I shouldn't vape it, as it may contain harmful substances.

I suspected that it was fake and I haven't vaped it. It's going down the drain immediately.

They also asked where I had bought it. 

I'm impressed with Nasty Juice at their prompt replies!

EDIT: This was not bought at a Chinese mall or at a fleamarket. It was bought at Mr Tobacco, Eden on the Bay, a few months ago (I forgot that I had it, as I still had some left in the current bottle). I'm so disappointed in them - I've always liked that shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> Nasty Juice replied to me the very same day, asking me to send pictures, which I did. I've just read their reply and they said that from the pictures they can verify that it is fake and that I shouldn't vape it, as it may contain harmful substances.
> 
> I suspected that it was fake and I haven't vaped it. It's going down the drain immediately.
> 
> They also asked where I had bought it.
> 
> I'm impressed with Nasty Juice at their prompt replies!
> 
> EDIT: This was not bought at a Chinese mall or at a fleamarket. It was bought at Mr Tobacco, Eden on the Bay, a few months ago (I forgot that I had it, as I still had some left in the current bottle). I'm so disappointed in them - I've always liked that shop.



Bastards!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willyza

If I may ask where did you get it ?
In the the same places as usual ?

Thanks


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Thank you for the info @Hooked now I know rather to stay clear from Mr Tobacco at Eden on the bay. I really REALLY don't like people that sell fake juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Willyza said:


> If I may ask where did you get it ?
> In the the same places as usual ?
> 
> Thanks



Mr Tobacco, Eden on the Bay, Cape Town. A lovely up-market-ish centre and, I thought, a decent shop.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Hooked said:


> Mr Tobacco, Eden on the Bay, Cape Town. A lovely up-market-ish centre and, I thought, a decent shop.



Just keep in mind that it is very difficult to stay ahead of the cloners and their game. Rather inform the shop and base your response on their response. It could very well be that they were sold these fakes as original. Blissfully unaware

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

One of my rules of thumb is when it comes to buying juice is stay away from tobacco shops.

There is another well known franchise tobacco shop here in JHB town and they loaded with fake juice .

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stosta

Clouds4Days said:


> One of my rules of thumb is when it comes to buying juice is stay away from tobacco shops.
> 
> There is another well known franchise tobacco shop here in JHB town and they loaded with fake juice .


100% agree with this!

Almost every tobacco shop I have been into sells clone juice.

The worst part is that their mark-up is always so ridiculously high that you can't even tell by the price.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Cornelius said:


> Just keep in mind that it is very difficult to stay ahead of the cloners and their game. Rather inform the shop and base your response on their response. It could very well be that they were sold these fakes as original. Blissfully unaware



@Cornelius I'm going to go and see them when next I'm in that area, taking the now empty bottle with me (I poured the juice down the drain). I just want them to know that I know. If they knew that it's fake, they will now know that vapers are on to them. If they didn't know, they'll realise that they need to take care of where they get their supplies from.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Stosta said:


> The worst part is that their mark-up is always so ridiculously high that you can't even tell by the price.



That's exactly the situation @Stosta. I paid a "normal" price for the juice - can't remember now how much, but it was what I would expect to pay for Nasty.


----------



## Hooked

So here's the thing - I've also bought two bottles of Killer from them, which is apparently the Nasty Juice budget range. I've tried one of them and I wasn't impressed - very weak flavour. I vaped one tankful but haven't vaped more. The other I haven't tried yet.

I also bought a bottle of Nasty Ballin, which I haven't tried yet.

After Nasty in Malaysia verified that the Fat Boy was a fake, I asked if the could verify the above as well. They replied that I must contact the *South African distributors of Nasty Juice*. Here are the details for anyone who might be interested.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> @Cornelius I'm going to go and see them when next I'm in that area, taking the now empty bottle with me (I poured the juice down the drain). I just want them to know that I know. If they knew that it's fake, they will now know that vapers are on to them. If they didn't know, they'll realise that they need to take care of where they get their supplies from.


Of course they knew it was fake. It's common to see fake juices in china malls, but I was surprised to see fake juices being sold in canal walk shops! I say only buy from a reputed vape shop, other shops will do anything to make a quick buck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Of course they knew it was fake. It's common to see fake juices in china malls, but I was surprised to see fake juices being sold in canal walk shops! I say only buy from a reputed vape shop, other shops will do anything to make a quick buck.



Awful, isn't it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Befokski

I too fell for the whole fake juice thing...

Couple of weeks back a person I know was selling Loaded, Nasty and Jam Monster juices for about R50 Less than the RRP, which I thought was less markup. - I've heard some good things about the juice he sold from other people who bought from him and he guaranteed the authenticity.

Stupid me did not inspect the bottles as closely as I should've and bought about 700ml worth of juice.

The juices smelt authentic and packaging did not look dodgy at all. The taste on the other hand was horrible as it tasted like vrot fudge which had baked in the sun for a couple of weeks. - This was for all 7 bottles. same taste, different smell.

upon closer inspection the printing on the label was slightly blurry, under the bar-code there was a "Made in China" written in small-print, which explained why it tasted like it did.

After that whole experience, I've been weary to buy juices at any other shops than my usual's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> Nasty Juice has a verification code, which one can scratch and then type in the numbers on this website for verification.
> http://www.nastyjuice.com/verifyme/
> 
> View attachment 139631
> 
> 
> However, I have a bottle of Nasty Juice Fat Boy and the verification thingy is printed *as part of a peel-off label* and it can't be scratched. Highly suspicious!
> 
> I've sent a message to Nasty Juice via "Contact Me" on their website.
> 
> Here's the peel-off label:
> 
> View attachment 139630



We had the same problem with a shop in the East Rand. One bottle had the engraving at the bottom and the other one didn't. This is the only way except for the verification code that I knew how to check for fakes. But thanks for the above very informative


----------



## SHiBBY

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Of course they knew it was fake. It's common to see fake juices in china malls, but I was surprised to see fake juices being sold in canal walk shops! I say only buy from a reputed vape shop, other shops will do anything to make a quick buck.



Yoooo, you mean that tannie in the walkthrough mini-shop section on the Checkers side lol  I was actually surprised to see the amount of fake juice for sale at China Town Sable Square. I never knew. I went there for vinyl a while back (FYI that car shop closed down  ) and saw this entire window covered in juice bottle after juice bottle at like R140 a pop for international brands. Obvious fakeness deluxe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> Awful, isn't it?


At least the Chinese shop owners had


SHiBBY said:


> Yoooo, you mean that tannie in the walkthrough mini-shop section on the Checkers side lol  I was actually surprised to see the amount of fake juice for sale at China Town Sable Square. I never knew. I went there for vinyl a while back (FYI that car shop closed down  ) and saw this entire window covered in juice bottle after juice bottle at like R140 a pop for international brands. Obvious fakeness deluxe.


I was at china town in ottery and they were selling it for r40 !! But I am happy that the guy was decent enough to say "I don't know" when I asked if they are original

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack Klinesman

If he replies "I dont know" then either he is merely employed at the shop or if he owns the shop, It's fake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I


Jack Klinesman said:


> If he replies "I dont know" then either he is merely employed at the shop or if he owns the shop, It's fake.


I was just happy with the fact that he dint claim it was authentic like most shops selling fake juices do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> We had the same problem with a shop in the East Rand. One bottle had the engraving at the bottom and the other one didn't. This is the only way except for the verification code that I knew how to check for fakes. But thanks for the above very informative



@Chanelr my bottle of fake juice has engraving on the bottom!!


----------



## Mr. B

With all of the knock off juices being sold all over the place; who even wants to buy international juice anymore? It has become too risky.

In the past I would judge a juice's authenticity based on price and type of store I am buying from but based on the above; one cannot even go on that anymore. 

I think it's safer to just buy local juice... local is lekker after all!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SHiBBY

Mr. B said:


> With all of the knock off juices being sold all over the place; who even wants to buy international juice anymore? It has become too risky.
> 
> In the past I would judge a juice's authenticity based on price and type of store I am buying from but based on the above; one cannot even go on that anymore.
> 
> I think it's safer to just buy local juice... local is lekker after all!



And its not 2013 anymore where the choices of local juices are either cinnamon sugar cookie or frootloops. Nowadays our local boys are cooking up concoctions that rival even the best international juices

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr my bottle of fake juice has engraving on the bottom!!


Okay that is new to me


----------



## Modyrts

Hooked said:


> Nasty Juice replied to me the very same day, asking me to send pictures, which I did. I've just read their reply and they said that from the pictures they can verify that it is fake and that I shouldn't vape it, as it may contain harmful substances.
> 
> I suspected that it was fake and I haven't vaped it. It's going down the drain immediately.
> 
> They also asked where I had bought it.
> 
> I'm impressed with Nasty Juice at their prompt replies!
> 
> EDIT: This was not bought at a Chinese mall or at a fleamarket. It was bought at Mr Tobacco, Eden on the Bay, a few months ago (I forgot that I had it, as I still had some left in the current bottle). I'm so disappointed in them - I've always liked that shop.



You cant really blame them. Clones are made so well these days that its hard to tell even for them.


----------



## Hooked

SHiBBY said:


> And its not 2013 anymore where the choices of local juices are either cinnamon sugar cookie or frootloops. Nowadays our local boys are cooking up concoctions that rival even the best international juices



@SHiBBY Are there any local juices similar to Nasty Juice Low Mint?


----------



## SHiBBY

Hooked said:


> @SHiBBY Are there any local juices similar to Nasty Juice Low Mint?



I unfortunately don't know the flavour profile of that juice so I won't be able to say, but I'm sure the likes of @Rude Rudi or one of our vendors will be able to identify it and make an educated guess about what could serve as an alternative


----------



## Hooked

*WARNING!*

This non-vaping site sells "replica" Nasty Juice.
https://www.superbuy.co.za

The pictures on the bottle don't bear even a close resemblance to the real Nasty Juice. 






I searched the Internet, thinking that maybe ... just maybe ... Nasty J had changed their image. Nope. Not at all.

BUT look what I found - the supplier in China of the above. At least the supplier has the honesty to state that it's a "replica".

Reactions: Informative 3


----------

